# Nose protection/sunscreen?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I am trying to see if there is anything I can put on Bianca's nose that she won't just lick off, to protect it? I've noticed her nose was dry and flaky and I thought it was maybe diet related, but then I noticed that it is worse on days we go outside for long periods. I think it may be from exposure/sun so I wanted to use a sunscreen. The problem is anything I put on her nose is immediately licked off, and I don't want to use something that she will just remove right away or that might be harmful if ingested. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It's probably from moisture loss due to being in the sun. I'd try Aloe Vera gel (100% natural).


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I second aloe and I would also try calendula cream as it is a powerful healer and something you can massage into the skin. 

Can you post a picture of her nose? Have you had the vet look at it just in case it's something like discoid lupus or an immune related response?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The vet said it might be diet related but she didn't say it looked like any condition/disease...

Here are two photos of her nose. The first one is from last month. The second one I just took, it doesn't look as dry because I put some cream on it last night but the skin is flaking a lot more, which happened after we had our big outdoors day yesterday. I don't know if it's really visible but near the side of her nose the skin is flaking off a LOT (where the loose piece of fur is in the 2nd pic.)


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

My vet suggested that the waterproof sunscreens were "better than they used to be", so that may be something to try.

His advice to me was to keep Riku out of the blazing sunlight, because of these white spots he had developed on the side of his nose.


----------

